
The problem with SaaS metrics - iProject
http://gigaom.com/2012/08/04/the-problem-with-saas-metrics/
======
mvkel
I may be wrong, but it sounds like this article is saying "focus on the
metrics that potential acquirers would care about even if they're completely
at odds with the metrics that would help you accurately measure and grow the
business."

What a load of crap.

